# Strange contorting toe thing



## BlunderWoman (Mar 22, 2016)

This never happened to me before, but it has happened lately. My big toe cramps and contorts and I have to use my hand to undo it. Then it stops. It's like a charlie horse, but it contorts. Anyone know what this is caused by?


----------



## Falcon (Mar 22, 2016)

I used to get it and had to jump out of bed and straighten it.  Hasn't  occurred lately however.

Don't know the cause.  Prolly a nervous tic.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 22, 2016)

I've had toe cramps like a charley horse and they hurt!  Hard to get the toe to go back.  No idea the cause.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 22, 2016)

hmmn..so it's a mystery


----------



## d0ug (Mar 22, 2016)

There are two minerals that control muscles calcium and magnesium one help the muscle contract and the other helps the muscle relax.  So look into a proper balance of these two minerals.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 22, 2016)

d0ug said:


> There are two minerals that control muscles calcium and magnesium one help the muscle contract and the other helps the muscle relax.  So look into a proper balance of these two minerals.


OOOOOhhhh I have forgotten to take the vitamin D capsules that were prescribed to me I wonder if that's it


----------



## Falcon (Mar 22, 2016)

Eat a banana BW.


----------



## Redd (Mar 22, 2016)

Circulation problem maybe?


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 22, 2016)

Now that you mention it I used to get that when I was pregnant...don't know what causes it but don't think that's the problem


----------



## Cookie (Mar 22, 2016)

That happens to me sometimes when I wriggle my toes around when I'm sitting with my feet up on a stool.  I have to get up and walk around a bit and it goes away.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 22, 2016)

I take a calcium/D/magnesium pill every day.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 22, 2016)

Falcon said:


> Eat a banana BW.


I ate one thanks


----------



## oldman (Mar 23, 2016)

Probably coming from the sciatic nerve in the back. You may need an adjustment or perhaps additional therapy, like what the chiropractors perform or Osteopaths do when they perform what is called a back adjustment to realign the hips with the rest of the lower portion of the body. If you have never had it done, I recommend it. Maybe not immediately, but by the next day you should notice a difference in how you walk and your gate will be more controlled. I am not a doctor and don't pretend to be, but I have experienced cramps like no other. I was a pilot for 34 years and sitting for hours upon hours would cause anyone to cramp. I went to the company doctor and he recommended seeing a chiropractor or getting an adjustment from an Osteopath. I chose the Osteopath. It really helped, so once a year, I did a visit to him for an adjustment until he retired. I had a hard time finding another one as good as he was. I finally hit on one in Chicago. 

I think Phil here on the board can do back adjustments. Maybe even for free. What I mean by that is, when you are done getting the "adjustment" it feels like someone beat the crap out of you. But, like I already wrote, by the next day, the pain is replaced with a very different feeling. More relaxed and natural.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 23, 2016)

I don't take any calcium supplements in my old age, I get enough from diet and too much calcium, especially a form that don't absorb well in the system like calcium carbonate, can end up blocking the arteries and lead to strokes, etc.  My father in law took oyster shell calcium daily for years and ended up with a major stroke that half paralyzed him.  Docs said his main carotid artery was 99% blocked with calcification. Since then I started taking vitamin k2 also, to help keep the calcium in the bones and out of the arteries.  Also, calcium makes the muscles contract as Doug mentioned.

I was getting a lot of those toe cramps several years ago when I was going to a gym and doing Zumba classes a couple of times a week.  I really got into the dancing part and enjoyed it a lot, but a lot of the moves were jumping, up on toes, etc.  

That was the first time I experienced any toe cramps, and was amazed at how my toes, usually the last 3 small ones, would uncontrollably curl on me.  I always have Magnesium Oil on hand for leg cramps, so rubbing that in gave quick relief from the pain and relaxed the toes so they went back to normal again.

Then I started increasing my daily supplement of Magnesium Citrate from 150mg to 300mg daily.  Been a long time since I had a toe cramp, but if I'm crouched on the floor cleaning out low cabinets or something, I'll get a foot cramp in the arch, used to have Plantar Fasciitis problems a lot when I worked on my feet all day, so maybe that's related.  But haven't had problems with that either.

Falcon had good advice to eat a banana for the potassium.  I think these cramps are just from muscles contracting and stress related.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 23, 2016)

That's interesting SB. Thanks


----------



## Lon (Mar 23, 2016)

I know this sounds strange but sometimes a excessive build up of ear wax has been known to cause Big Toe Cramping.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 7, 2016)

When I was going through menopause, I would get toe and leg cramps. Ended up with hammer toes which sometimes are attributed to wearing ill-fitting, pointed toe shoes .. which I didn't wear. I think it was arthritic in nature, as I was also having a problem with my hip. Damn menopause!


----------

